# 5.3 soon to be 7.3



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey everybody, ya sorry my home theater isn't all the way finished(as if it would ever be) but right now it consists of;
Fronts: Klipsch XF-48
Surrounds: Klipsch KG 3.5
Center: Klipsch C-3 II
Subwoofer Right: Klipsch KSW-12
Subwoofer Left: Polk PSW-110
Subwoofer Center: Dayton Audio TIT400C-4 15" Titanic Mk III in custom box
Reciever:Yamaha - 500W 5.1-Ch. A/V Home Theater Receiver (soon to be replaced) or PS3

Any suggestions???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I can suggest a few things. 
One; Your three subs are all different makes/sizes, How well do they blend together? This can be an issue but not always.
Two; for a receiver as this is the heart of the system make sure you dont skimp in this area. The Onkyo 876 or higher offer the best bang for buck right now.
Do you plan on getting a display of some sort?


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Ya sorry about that, The subwoofers I chose by listening so they all blend together perfectly, but i still dont like the Klipsch KSW-12(fathers sub) because when it hits a low note, usually around 30hz it blows a fuze...I am still checking out receivers and probably will spend around 900$ on it. As for the Display I have a Sharp 60" Flatscreen. Sorry for skipping over a lot of things I have to go to a Dentist appointment*sigh* and I have to go. I'll get back to you though!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Gota love going to the dentist. Anyhow the Onkyo 876 is selling for $888 right now but for how long I dont know so I would not wait too long. It truly is one of the best receivers around for the money.


----------



## jackley (Nov 1, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Gota love going to the dentist. Anyhow the Onkyo 876 is selling for $888 right now but for how long I dont know so I would not wait too long. It truly is one of the best receivers around for the money.


Just a thought, but for very near that kind of money, have you thought about going with an "entry level" receiver and using purely as a preamp and then spending some money on an amp? I'm using the cheapest 1.3 HDMI switching preout having HK and an Emotiva XPA-5.

You could get something like:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Harman-Kardon-AVR1600-7-1-Channel-Receiver/dp/B002IKKFTQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1257204505&sr=1-3[/ame]
and then
http://emotiva.com/xpa3.shtm
and just use the AVR for powering the rear channels, then like i'm planning, when in the future you can, upgrade the AVR to a nicer Preamp for better video and add another amp either to the rears or move the emotiva to the rears and get a better one for the fronts?

Just food for thought, I've been happy so far.

james


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey thanks guys, ya I just mostly have to persuade my parents to move everything in another room and I have to finish the sub I'm doing know, Do you know if any Denon is good also?


----------

